# Diary of an M'n'M addict...



## lucylu (May 17, 2006)

Hi!

i am 21, turning 22 in a month and i have been overweight for most of my life.  i am not as big as i used to be but i still need to lose a lot of weight, but i absolutely suck at motivation.  i am also quite good at eating to solve problems - when i am stressed, unhappy, bored.  i currently weigh around 96 kg (sorry don't know the amount in pounds), and i think that my ideal weight range is aroun 65 kg, so quite a bit or work for me to do!

the problem i find is that as i am at uni full time and work around 30 hours per week, there is not a lot of free time on my hands, and any there is i am either doing homework or sleeping!

anyways, i am not very good at going on very strict diets, i find i stick to them for a while and then will massively pig out, but i am going to try and eat heathily, plus try and get to the gym or pool at least 3 times a week, and walk to as many places as i can.

i don't know what the normal amount of weight loss is but i think i am aiming for a minimum of 15 kg by the end of the year.  if any one thinks that this is too little or too much to aim for realistically let me know your suggestions!!!

anyways any support is always welcome, and i am going to post here once a week with updates, cause even if no one else is reading at least i will feel accountable to someone!


----------



## kanjoos86 (May 17, 2006)

hey lucylu, 

i kinda know how u feel. 2 yrs ago i weighed 8st4lb and then during my A levels i began to eat and eat and eat.... so now im actually 10s 4lb. i  have been trying to lose the weight for a long time but i always endd up binging. recently i have been doing well and over the last 2 weeks i am now down to 9st 13lb. today howevr i had 2 snickers bars n then i thought i might aswell have the cake too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . the important thing i learned tho is not to beat yrself up for it. like i messed up 2day but tomo i will be back on track. just remember u want to get to yr goal and it seems like a long way away but u have to work for it and be patience. Dnt expect the weight to drop off overnight n dnt lose hope . wish u good luck x


----------



## lucylu (May 18, 2006)

thanks so much kanjoos86!

yep, slow and steady seems to be the way, with the emphasis on sloooow


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

I believe the healthy range is at most 1-2 lbs a week. Your goal seems pretty realistic. I'm your age and completely understand the stress you are under with school, 30+ hrs of work, social life, finding yourself, etc.  I find the best advice is to just be proactive at all times. I don't keep any junk food... not even indulgence food.. and I love ice cream and quick snacks etc (if I'm really in a craving mood I go out and get it and half the time realize it's not worth going out for). When I go buy groceries I stick to easy stuff to make... on Sunday evenings I cook like 2-3 snacks to keep handy in case I get famished... like salmon and lowfat cream cheese with fresh scallions and I slice cucumbers to put them on. I work mostly on keeping my blood sugar stable... so I find the best thing I can do for myself is wake up 10 minutes earlier and eat a bowl of whole grain cereal with some strawberries... it really helps me the rest of the day.  I think if you start the day off correctly then it really helps. I still induldge plenty... I buy whole weat pizza dough and make my own pizza... with garlic, olive oil, basil leaves, mushrooms and provolone. 

My best advice to you by far is to just keep healthy food at home and be proactive eat breakfast and pack your lunch if you can. I find I save myself a lot of money actually because I don't spend 3-4 dollars here and there all day. Keep it up! Keep posting... and private message me if you have any questions about trying to take care of yourself with our lifestyles... you really are a priority and I think we all need to remember to take care of ourselves first before taking care of others... because there is little to give when you haven't given to yourself first.


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 3, 2006)

Try slowly cutting out junk. And when i say slowly, I mean very slowly. 
Your body will hopefully adjust to less sugar and you will have fewer cravings. Drink LOTS of water!! Good luck with your excercise plan as well!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

Marvel Girl?


----------

